#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρονική Ταυτότητα Κτηρίου (ΗΤΚ) >  > > >  >  >  Ταυτότητα κτηρίου (ΗΤΚ) για κτήρια κατηγορίας Ι

## paximadis

Γεια σας,
Για κτίρια κατηγορίας Ι έχει ξεκινήσει η 5ετία που λέει ο σχετικός νόμος για την υποχρεοτικότητα της Ταυτότητας κτιρίου ?
Αν ναι, πιά είναι η ημερομηνία έναρξης της 5ετίας ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως αναφέρεται στην *§2 του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4495/17*:
Για τα κτήρια της *Κατηγορίας Ι* η υποβολή της ταυτότητας κτηρίου γίνεται μέσα *σε 5 έτη* από την ημερομηνία ισχύος των παρόντων διατάξεων, *ως ορίζεται στο άρθρο 62*.
Παραπέμπει δηλαδή στο άρθρο 62.

Το *άρθρο 62*, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει, αναφέρει τα εξής:*Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας ορίζεται η ημερομηνία έναρξης λειτουργίας του Ηλεκτρονικού Μητρώου.* 
Μέχρι την ημερομηνία που ορίζεται με την ανωτέρω απόφαση *αναστέλλεται* η ισχύς των διατάξεων των άρθρων 54 έως 61 του παρόντος.

Η σχετική *Υπουργική Απόφαση* είναι η *117828/1338/09.12.2020* – Ανάθεση υλοποίησης ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας του Ηλεκτρονικού Μητρώου της §2 του άρθρου 53 του Ν.4495/2017 και τέλους ανταπόδοσης).
Στο άρθρο 10 της παραπάνω υπουργικής απόφασης αναφέρεται ότι:Η υλοποίηση του Πληροφοριακού Συστήματος «_Ταυτότητα Κτηρίου_» θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί *έως και την 31.12.2020*.

Βλ. και σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ για την έναρξη της ΗΤΚ.

Άρα, *από 01.01.2021 ξεκινά η πενταετία*.

----------


## milt

Ανάμεσα στις κατηγορίες των κτηρίων που ανήκουν στην Κατηγορία I του άρθρου 55 παρ 1 είναι και η περίπτωση της υποπαρ. ββ) Χώροι συνάθροισης κοινού

Το ερώτημα είναι αν περιλαμβάνονται και χώροι συνάθροισης κοινού οι οποίοι δεν αναφέρονται στην αναλυτική λίστα όπως, μεζεδοπωλεία, ταβέρνες, πρακτορεία ΟΠΑΠ κτλ οι οποίοι χαρακτηρίζονται έτσι από τις υγειονομικές υπηρεσίες, στην αδειοδότηση λειτουργίας τους ή ακομα και στην πολεοδομική άδεια κτλ???

Ισως δεν αναφέρονται καθώς μπορεί να θεωρούνται <<μικροί σε επιφάνεια>> και γιαυτό να μην περιλαμβάνονται στην αναλυτική λίστα της υποπαρ. ββ , όπως στην δδ) των τουριστικών καταλυμάτων όπου εξαιρεί τα μικρότερα των 300τμ. (βέβαια εδώ αναφέρει ρητώς ποιά εξαιρούνται) 

Με απλά λόγια απαιτείται να έχει συμπληρωθεί η ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα κτηρίου/ιδιοκτησίας για όλα τα μικρομάγαζα ή όχι??

----------


## Xάρης

Η §1.α.ββ αναφέρεται σε χρήσεις συνάθροισης κοινού κατανομάζοντας αναλυτικά αυτές, χωρίς ένα "_κ.ά._" ή "_κ.λπ._" ή "_... και ανάλογης χρήσης χώροι_" ή κάτι παρόμοιο και χωρίς να βάζει πριν την απαρίθμιση τους ένα "_όπως..._".

Συνεπώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποθέσει ότι χώροι συνάθροισης κοινού που δεν κατανομάζονται, δεν περιλαμβάνονται σε αυτούς της Κατηγορίας Ι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ζητείται ερμηνεία της ΔΑΟΚΑ.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

milt

----------

